# Can We Fire Isiah Already?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm sorry, his coaching is horrid plain and simple. His sub patterns are mind boggling. I can't take watching this guy anymore, Dolan pull the ax already and let Herb take over. The guy is a flat out idiot! Our record would have been a lot better if he knew what the **** he was doing! :mad2:::end of rant::


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Where do I sign Kitty?


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

I totally agree Kitty,after watching the game last night i almost wanted to cry in anguish 

1) Steph had a good first quarter and as they came off the floor isiah completly blanked him(except for a very disdainful look),dapped everyone else and sat back down,horrible morale draining behaviour-

2) He just sits in his seat,no emotions,no reactions,no encouragement,he does`nt seem to draw any plans,he calls timeouts when you dont need them and none when you do 

3) His substitutions are ridiculous,francis was scoring well and although stephon was having a bad shooting night he was playing great defense and feeding the ball to curry very well,obviously with the scored tied at 75-75 isiah brings in a COLD crawford and robinson,who then proceed to turn the ball over and lose by the game in a matter of minutes.


In essence the man is a complete fool,if i have to watch him just sit there emotionless while the team makes mistakes and also the same when they do something positive,then ill start watching the hawks and i REALLY dont wanna do that


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Go Knicks


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

wait.. little off topic but what does Glen Grunwald do for us?

and i co- sign that.... i think lee has potential to become a next leading league rebounder.. if you dream and pray..


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Marbury was far from good ay any time...*

He made his first 2 shots and then missed his next 11. There were some good defensive moments but it was far from great defense.....the Bulls backcourt killed us. He was sitting because he turned the ball over too much later in the game....3 in the 4th, 5 overall. Take off the blinders. I have no idea if IT can coach or not. I DO know he hasn't had a full healthy team for any stretch to find out.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Marbury was far from good ay any time...*

No Kitty.

Zeke is only allowed to be fired once he passes the number of wins larry the clown had last season


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Marbury was far from good ay any time...*



cpawfan said:


> No Kitty.
> 
> Zeke is only allowed to be fired once he passes the number of wins larry the clown had last season


Dog and the rest of you guys, what do you think of Isiah's 3 guard rotation? That is killing us when he either have Nate Crawford and Steph together or Francis. I know we have injuries but good Lord, that is not a good idea against certain teams.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Mr.Educated said:


> wait.. little off topic but what does Glen Grunwald do for us?
> 
> and i co- sign that.... i think lee has potential to become a next leading league rebounder.. if you dream and pray..


Hey Ed, he used to be the GM of the Raptors. He is taking over GM duties for Isiah so he can stay focus on coaching the team. Don't be surprise if they do in fact fire Isiah that Grunwald takes over as GM.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Marbury was far from good ay any time...*



cpawfan said:


> No Kitty.
> 
> Zeke is only allowed to be fired once he passes the number of wins larry the clown had last season


cpaw I'm confident he will pass Larry's record. I'll be shocked if he can't do it, that would just make Larry look like he was right all along.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

So, hes supposed to starting working when? and kitty, call me Duece :biggrin:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Mr.Educated said:


> So, hes supposed to starting working when? and kitty, call me Duece :biggrin:


He has been on the job for a good while now I think the beginning of the season, but we sha'll see what he is going to recommend during before the trade deadline expires. :biggrin:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Marbury was far from good ay any time...*



USSKittyHawk said:


> cpaw I'm confident he will pass Larry's record. I'll be shocked if he can't do it, that would just make Larry look like he was right all along.


Only 18 wins to tie the clown

I say you make a countdown thread


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

The way the east is this season the Knicks can make the playoffs as a 8th seed. That would be an acomplishment in its self.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Not just yet, I need to see this team in full strength first and by that I mean, Frye, Jeffries, QRich all back at the roster and healthy. 

And then I need to see the first 5 games of that full roster in work if they have a losing record in those first 5 games with that fully healthy roster then axe the guy no questions asked but for now give it time.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Give him till end of December.


----------



## Derek (Nov 18, 2006)

As long as the Knicks are in playoff contention, Isiah is not getting fired. They could win 30 games, but if the Knicks make the playoffs, Zeke keeps his job.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Couple of things about LB*

First, if (when)IT surpasses LB record for wins, a couple of things must be kept in mind. Frye, Nate, and Lee were all rookies. Curry wasn't physically ready. Q was hurtin' physically and mentally. No Francis and no Balkman off the bench. And no Jeffries. Plus Marbury got hurt when they were starting to get better. These really are NOT the same teams. Larry was right about a lot of things. He was right about Steph, he was right about Nate (Needs to be smart and disciplined), and he was surely right about what he was doing with JC (he had never played better). Although I think Brown did a poor job, I also believe IT was working against him behind doors....especially with Marbury.

I think Francis and JC (when he is under control) are playing well under ITs system. Marbury has been a failure thus far and Nate has to have his ego reeled in. The dunk attempt and the block (goal tending) call later in the game were both bonehead plays. If Q can translate his game to the 2 when Jeffries returns, it will get interesting. Too many guards expecting time and Q has been the NY MVP so far. The man should be the captain. He is everything NYers love. Tough, full effort, effective, and a leader.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

people should do their research .

zeke has wierd rotations 

he lets knuckleheads be knuckleheads .

but his teams play to expectations. and his players are loyal to him and play hard for him.

he has a deep team , he is going to use it , if anything i'm more suprised his rotations haven't been out of whack, seeing as when players falter it allows him to get the stock of other players up.

until i see jeffries in the flow and how he affects chemistry i think its too soon.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> people should do their research .
> 
> zeke has wierd rotations
> 
> ...


The biggest thing Isiah must do right now is develop some sort of chemistry. Something Brown did not do last season. 

I don't think it will be enough to keep his job however.


----------



## Vincesanity91 (Jun 28, 2006)

I been wanted Isiah to be fired since Draft Day.


----------

